# Two mail servers



## dennylin93 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, I'm setting up a new mail server that might replace the old one. I'm wondering if it's possible for both servers to use domain.tld to send and receive e-mails. The users on the servers are completely different.


----------



## vivek (Jul 24, 2009)

No.

domain.tld can only send and receive email from both server if they carries same user and config. Also, then need same mx records.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Sending is no problem. You can have multiple receiving mail servers just add more MX records. But because the users are different this will pose some problems. Mail for user1@domain.tld might get bounced on one mailserver when the user only exists on the other. You could solve this by using aliases when the actual users are still the same and just their email address is different.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, I'll just use the new server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

Another option is to put the mailboxes on yet another server (pop3/imap/webmail only) and use identical virtusertable tables on both MX servers to pass along the mail like this:


```
user123@domain.tld       user123@maildrop.domain.tld
user234@domain.tld       user234@maildrop.domain.tld
```

You'll need a script to maintain and push out the virtusertable to the MX servers, but that's not too hard. The MX servers themselves don't have any local accounts or mailboxes, except the admin's.


----------

